# Sole Recipies



## cam (Jan 7, 2005)

Would you kind people please give me a few good sole recipies.Thanks
Respectfully Cam


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

What kind of sole?

Try this:

Season the fish with S&P. Spread a little soft cream cheese on the fish (skin side) and sprinkle with chopped green onions or chives. Roll the fish up and put it in a buttered dish just big enough to hold them. Dot with a little butter and pour in about 1/2 a cup of dry white wine. Cover with foil and bake in a hot oven (400 to 425) for about 10 minutes. Remove the fish and reduce the sauce a little adding some lemon juice to taste.

Jock


----------



## riverrun (Nov 14, 2001)

The best sole i've ever had to this day is just simply saute'd and then coated with buerr noisett ( browned butter) with the addition of capers, parsley and fresh lemon juice. Beware some places in the U.S. will telll you it's sole but in reality its flounder.


----------



## cookupcat (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite recipes for Sole, hope you enjoy it.

2 pounds filet of sole
1/4 cup butter
3 tablespoons mayonnaise
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese (grated)
2 tablespoons (fresh) lemon juice
3 tablespoons finely chopped onion
1/4 teaspoon salt
Dash of Tabasco sauce (or to taste)
Add fresh pepper (to taste)

Have oven broiler set on High

Lightly spray cookie sheet with vegetable oil.
Place fish on prepared sheet; brush with lemon juice and let stand 10 minutes minutes. 

In a small bowl, combine cheese, butter, mayonnaise, onion, and salt and pepper. Add Tabasco sauce and set aside.

Broil fish about 4-inches from heat source for about 6-8 minutes (depending on thickness of fish) but watch carefully, you don't want fish to get too done.

Remove fish from the oven; spread with prepared cheese mixture. Return fish to the oven and broil approxmently 2 to 3 minutes, again depending on the thickness of the sole fillets.

Serve with fresh lemon slices.


----------



## jemsam (Jun 19, 2005)

you can find a good sole recipe on this site

http://www.cookingsite.net/recipes/soleduglere.htm


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

why not just post it here:

*Sole Dugleré*

Ingredients:
40 g butter
2 onions , finely chopped
flour
4 sole fillets
200 ml white wine
300 ml fish stock
4 tomatoes, peeled and diced
40 ml fresh cream
salt and pepper

Directions:

Melt butter in a cooking pan, add the onions, and fry for about 5 minutes, dredge the sole fillets in some flour, shake off excess flour ( the flour should be seasoned) and lay them in the pan, presentation side down, fry them for few minutes on each side until well brown, add the wine and fish fumet ( the fumet or fish stock could be done by boiling some fish bones , or seafood , with water and a bouquet garni, lemon, cinnamon sticks, parsley....) and the tomatoes, cook for 15 minutes, add cream , heat it and turn off the heat, sprinkle with chopped parsley.


----------

